# How much and how many??



## majing (May 20, 2007)

Hello!
I am looking for some help with volume & amounts for an event I have been asked to cater. 
The event is for up to 200 guests.
My intended menu is to make a 1 oz meatball - how many per?, mini quiche - again, how many per?, 4 varieties of a rolled tortilla wrap sliced into 4 portions - same question, 2 varieties of hummus using a 100 oz tin of garbanzos, served with pitas and crackers etc, veg and a couple of dips - about 2 cups each - and fruit kabobs on 6" skewers - ditto the question.
Any one with some info will be showered with all kinds of gratitude!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

first off.....profile the guests, look at the amount of time they'll be consuming.....look at the budget......
then talk product amounts.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

200 people, 630 meatballs

500 mini quiche

Cut them into 6 or eight and make 120 of each type

I would use 2 100 oz tins of beans, one for each variety

Way low, about one gallon of each dip

230 Skewers.

I am assuming a two and one half hour event. Longer than that and you need to up the numbers. I am assuming event happens prior to dinner time but after work hours. If different things need to be adjusted.


----------



## majing (May 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for the information.
The event is about two and a half hours but the guests will be busy being entertained for about the first 45 minutes. Also it is evening so they will have eaten supper by then. And there will be a birthday cake at the end. 
Thanks again
MaJing


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but that seems like an incredible spread for a post-supper party. 

I certainly wouldn't use BBally's numbers under those circumstances. Think about it; for a group that has already eaten, you'd be offering 3 ounces of meatballs, 2.5 mini-quiches, 2.8 tortilla wraps, 1 ounce of hummus with dippers, and 1.3 fruit kababs per person. And cake afterwards. That's an awful lot of food for people who already are full. 

Frankly, under those conditions, I would rethink the menu, lightening it up considerably.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

This is an after dinner event, please lower everything by 26 percent.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

If this is an after dinner event, why do so many heavy apps at all? I'm thinking that fruit, cheese, dessert-type things (I know, there's cake)... Mainly lighter fare. And I'd cut those numbers by 50%. There's nothing worse than running out of food, but I feel pretty silly when I have way too much food, also.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree about lighter fare and judging your crowd. Also how soon after dinner will this get together occur?

I would skip a 6" fruit kabob (sounds kind of awkward to eat) and have maybe one or two bite sized pairing types on a small skewer. Choc strawberries. Fruits with yogurt dips. Veggies with light dips. Mini bruchetta. Pesto mayo is wonderful. Definitely at least a gallon of each dip.

Sounds hokey, but maybe a chocolate fountain?

Nibbles. People that have already had a full meal really don't need heavy items like meatballs. If you really want some meat products you could have some thin sliced cold cuts to go with cheese and crackers. Stuffed mini tomatoes. Crackers, a wide variety of cheeses with the fruits (pre-sliced so your guests don't muck everything up and you can keep to your budget). Hummus is nice. Mixed stuffed olives. Pickled vegetables, jalapenos (hey, I like them! ) Use odd types of vegetables, artichoke hearts, jicama, lightly blanched asparagus. An eggplant dip. Salsas. Avocados are in season..., Cold spring rolls.

Dammit, I _would_ read this right before dinner!

I hope this isn't too confusing but it's pretty much cold platters and finger food. I think after I had a full meal and was socializing that's what I would want to nibble on. Things that aren't too messy or heavy.

Plus it's mostly just prep except for cooking the spring rolls or blanching the asparagus.

Hope this helps.

April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

MaJing....we still don't know your guest "profile", timing of the food, nor what the event is for.......all those matter to the content and amount.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I think its a birthday gathering. Still need the profile of the guests - would help greatly. I agree on lightening the menu too, but would still include something warm. Went to a wedding once where it was all cold food - this miffed some people.


----------

